# ForgeWorld Grot Tanks



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Have these been mentioned yet? It's on the GW website in the What's New section.

View attachment 6100

View attachment 6103

View attachment 6101

View attachment 6102




> There are four different Grot Tanks including a command tank, but I've been told that by mixing the components you can make around 1000 unique tanks. Awesome! As you can see from the image, you can even swap their turrets for any of the weapon turrets in the Battle Wagon kit.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Aww, that's adorable! Grot tanks! What a cool idea. :biggrin:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Huh, theres something you dont see everyday.


----------



## motorhead1945 (Jan 13, 2010)

Finally, Orks recognize the ballistic skills of their small brothers....


I suppose them to be somethin like sqwadron 1-5; 12-11-10, normal speed, closed compartment, 1 or 2 lesser weapon ( custom mega-blasta, rokkit, skorcha, or the killa kahn weapon blast thing ..)+ some goodies..


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

12 front armour... are you high?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Baltar said:


> 12 front armour... are you high?


Yeah, I'm gonna have to second this question. I imagine Grot Tanks have a frontal armor of 11 at _best_ and are probably a soft 10 on every other facing and likely come in squadrons of 1-3 per Elite or Heavy Support choice. No matter what though, those things are cute as all hell.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I suddenly want a grot armoured company, and if someone refused to play against something so adorable and fun then they have no heart


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

And you'd be able to pay that army legally using the Apocalypse rules you hate so much Stella.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

waiting for these to come up for sale as i needs them


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> I suddenly want a grot armoured company, and if someone refused to play against something so adorable and fun then they have no heart


+1

Hopefully these little guys are affordable. I think I want some as display pieces.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

tu_shan82 said:


> And you'd be able to pay that army legally using the Apocalypse rules you hate so much Stella.


or I could play legally by asking my opponent and avoiding apocashit
me "hey do you want a game thats fun with me using grots in tanks"
them "HAHA sure that sounds hilarious"
me "ok then lets play"

and there you go, legal, of course it means not asking the usual wastes of unwashed space that frequent a GW store, which would go more like
me "hey do you want a game thats fun with me using grots in tanks"
them "no I do no, I demand 2 hours of dragging gameplay with me using the most boring piece of shit army I can make up that allows us to argue for those 2 hours about simple rules easily fixed by the power of the human mind"
me "oh.......your a twat.........who can't afford soap.........since you spent it all on toys"


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

The arm I was leaning on literally slipped off my desk with laughter, and I did almost continue to do so while on the floor.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> or I could play legally by asking my opponent and avoiding apocashit
> me "hey do you want a game thats fun with me using grots in tanks"
> them "HAHA sure that sounds hilarious"
> me "ok then lets play"
> ...



And i'd let you field that army without using apoc rules just fr fun, but I'd try and talk you into a game of apoc anyway, so I could field my marine company and linebreaker squadron, or if I felt like playing guard my Hellhammer or Stormsword super heavy, because super heavies are cool but they're unfieldable outside of apoc.

PS I cant't actually field any of these yet, so they're all hypothetical fro the time being, but I am working towards collecting, assembling and painting it all.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

grot tanks what will they think of next? Snotling hot air balloon bombardiers?


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hm....I'm kinda surprised I don't actually like them, the idea itself is great but I find the tanks themselves....missing some oomph. Hm.....can't wait till the rules for it come out so I can do some convertin' to represent these guys.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> or I could play legally by asking my opponent and avoiding apocashit
> me "hey do you want a game thats fun with me using grots in tanks"
> them "HAHA sure that sounds hilarious"
> me "ok then lets play"
> ...



And i'd let you field that army without using apoc rules just fr fun, but I'd try and talk you into a game of apoc anyway, so I could field my marine company
and linebreaker squadron, or if I felt like playing guard my Hellhammer or Stormsword super heavy, because super heavies are cool but they're unfieldable outside of apoc. There's nothing wrong with apocalypse, the problem lyes with cheesy players who try to break it.

PS I can't actually field all that, so it's all hypothetical for the time being, but I'm working towards collecting, assembling and painting it all so I can play with it.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

To bad they won't be in the official dex till the redo the orks codex, and even then they may for god only knows what reason leave them as appoc only.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Even if they don't make it to the regular dex, a reasonable opponent would let you field them using killer can rules.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

tu_shan82 said:


> because super heavies are cool but they're unfieldable outside of apoc.


sure they are, the baneblade, shadowsword, stormblade and another I can't recall all have rules for outside apocashit, as do the Macharius and variants, warhound titans, maurader bombers and a few others I also can't recall the name of.

anything that isn't covered is easily usable using house rules, you wanna use a hellhammer, then search for the vehicle design rules on the net and use that to make a basic 40k version as best you can.

heck I've seen what baneblades can do in basic 40k, and its not allot, more expensive than 3 leman russ tanks, for the same average firepower.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

aww baby tanks! Cute, but will they make cute baby craters? I'd get a squadron or so of these once they come out if I get some cash, just for the sake of it.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna have to second this question. I imagine Grot Tanks have a frontal armor of 11 at _best_ and are probably a soft 10 on every other facing and likely come in squadrons of 1-3 per Elite or Heavy Support choice. No matter what though, those things are cute as all hell.


Are they still cute if they nuke your marines with pink unicorn bombs?

edit:Those make me lawl hard.:taunt:


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

VanitusMalus said:


> grot tanks what will they think of next? Snotling hot air balloon bombardiers?


I spoke to the designer about them at the FW openday, they mused with the Idia of Grotkopptas as well but didn't go with it, But I feel like making them anyway


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

They look cool, i'll be having a few of them.
Hope they have zzap guns and lobbas,
anyone know when there on sale?


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

just thought id update this to make people want them more, they are 10/10/10, Sqwad 1-6, mounting Big Shoota, Scorcha, Grotzooka, Rokkit Launcha, or Kustom mega blaster, and they have a few other special rules but I'll leave that for now.


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

Zmog They Look So...so...cute!


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I suddenly want a grot armoured company, and if someone refused to play against something so adorable and fun then they have no heart


Seconded! i would throw my guard army aside just to get these instead :laugh:


----------



## Sandshrew (Apr 25, 2010)

I want to field HUNDREDS of these  Does that mean there will be a new Ork dex soonish including these? I hope they do cause I love the idea of them. Probably just gonna be the Ork equivilent to scout sentinel squadrons.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh Grot army, I hear you calling me...


----------



## devilduckii (May 16, 2010)

i must get me some


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

March them beside cybork grots for laughs.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Sandshrew said:


> I want to field HUNDREDS of these  Does that mean there will be a new Ork dex soonish including these? I hope they do cause I love the idea of them. Probably just gonna be the Ork equivilent to scout sentinel squadrons.


No new Dex coming, they are Forge World and in IE8.

For anyone intrested you could in theory run a Grot army with these and taking Grot squads as troops, in IE8 the grots are slightly better as they have Firebombs


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyone seen any indication of prices on these yet? I would expect around £30 a pop


----------

